# Best for for a Spoo puppy?



## AmandaNola (Jan 14, 2014)

What is the best food for a Spoo puppy? Should they be on puppy food (I know there's some controversy on this subject; whether larger breeds should have pup food) or an "all life stages"? If they should be on a puppy food, how long is recommended?

Nola, my miniature dachshund, was off puppy food and onto a home cooked diet (severe allergies) at around 11 months. Before her, I had Mastiffs, and kept them on puppy until 24 months. 

Thanks!


Edit: title should say best FOOD for a Spoo


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

To me the best absolute food would be prey model raw made at home. If you are looking for the best prepared food I hear good things about these brands:

ZiwiPeak
Stella & Chewys
Orijen
Acana 

I feed Kennedy Nature's Variety Instinct frozen raw but if he wasn't so odd with food I would feed him prey model raw like I do with my cats.


----------



## AmandaNola (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't personally wish to feed raw.  I enjoy feeding my Dachshund a home cooked diet, but both my dogs will be around small children and babies in my family, and I'm just not comfortable feeding raw.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

There are salmonella and other contaminants on kibble as well, although I guess raw meat is a more obvious source. Look into the kibbles I suggested, many people on this forum feed them and they seem good for kibble.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I always loved Nutrisource and Taste of the wild when we used it, but It didn't put weight on Dreamer even though she had been eating a lower quality food until we got her. We know feed Natures Domain sold be costco(made by totw) and it keeps her a good weight.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I answered you on the other forum, too, but you want your puppy on a food with a moderate amount of calcium. So, whether you choose large breed puppy or all life stages doesn't matter in and of itself - what matters is the calcium level.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

My vet I just changed to sells iVet. Anyone heard of it? Mona really likes it and her poo looks great! It's suppose to be all natural w no fillers or corn. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

MonaLisa said:


> My vet I just changed to sells iVet. Anyone heard of it? Mona really likes it and her poo looks great! It's suppose to be all natural w no fillers or corn.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It looks like some of their formulas contain corn but not the adult healthy gourmet. Here it is on dogfoodadvisor

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/ivet-dog-food/

So according to them it isn't the greatest but it isn't awful either.


----------

